# Basement project



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Just finished a basement painting/staining job.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks good man............got any pics of the stairs finished? you painting the risers>?


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Ole34 said:


> looks good man............got any pics of the stairs finished? you painting the risers>?


Thanks. I will be doing that area in a few weeks. He is having the bathroom renovated and wanted to wait.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Basement.


----------

